

Developing Flash games with Common Lisp - mov
http://xach.livejournal.com/175304.html

======
jcromartie
This is _obfuscating_ Flash games with CL. They don't use it to develop any
part of the game.

~~~
mov
From a comment by Austin Haas of Pet Tomato:

"When we have time, we're going to release another installment of this game
that utilizes a collection of backend components written in Common Lisp, using
SBCL, Hunchentoot, and Postmodern, to allow players to create and submit their
own game levels. We use that stuff internally now and it's working great, but
we need to clean it up before it's ready for public use."

[http://xach.livejournal.com/175304.html?thread=368072#t36807...](http://xach.livejournal.com/175304.html?thread=368072#t368072)

